# Animal drawings



## caters

Along with knitting I also draw animals. I am not a pro but I am pretty good all the same.

So here are my drawings:

Rattlesnake in strike position:


Momma said that I should make the snake thicker.

Alligator:

Momma said that I did pretty good with this one

Crocodile:

Momma said that it looks very similar to my alligator.

Lion pride:

The cub with an x over it is my first attempt at a lion cub. The second one with the rosettes is my second attempt.

Tiger:

Momma said that the body was a little long but I did a good job on the legs and stripes. I didn't know how long the body was compared to the total length and I tried to get all the stripes in without it being too crowded.


----------



## Justine

Hi! I'm so sorry but your drawings are I don't know, a bit childish, I mean they're not that elaborated aha? But your tiger's stripes are good. Keep going...


----------



## caters

Justine said:


> Hi! I'm so sorry but your drawings are I don't know, a bit childish, I mean they're not that elaborated aha? But your tiger's stripes are good. Keep going...



Really? 

The rattlesnake drawing has all the scales, the bifurcated tongue, the rattle, the cat's eyes, the pits, and the nostrils. That is pretty elaborate if you ask me.

And the alligator and crocodile have the teeth, scales, webbing, and bumps. For a drawing with no color that is pretty elaborate.

And with the tiger I have shading and stripes. 

With the lions I can't make it as elaborate as I would like because good quality colored pencils like prismacolor are expensive. So I have to make it as elaborate as possible with the regular pencil and then color that in. The lioness and cub both have spots. The cub has rossetes and no tail tuft. The male has a thick, dark mane. The lioness and male both have the tail tuft. Now yes the legs are pretty skinny for a lion but the paws are pretty much the right size.


----------



## Justine

I'm sorry if I offended you, that wasn't my goal. I never said your animals didn't have all their parts. 
Your paws needs a lot of improvement (especially your lion's). Look: The thighs are the same size as your calf and the end is too round. Also, your mane is way too round, in reality it's quite like human hair. As for the crocodile, your neck is too narrow.


----------



## TKent

Very cool drawings! You have a definite style, and honestly, I personally like illustrations that are stylized vs. realistic when it comes to things like children's books. Keep at it, develop that unique style of yours! I could see you illustrating children's books someday! 

Here are examples of some very cool children's book illustrations that don't attempt to be exact images of animals, and instead are a very uniquely stylized version. I say celebrate your unique style and continue to develop it


----------



## caters

Justine said:


> I'm sorry if I offended you, that wasn't my goal. I never said your animals didn't have all their parts.
> Your paws needs a lot of improvement (especially your lion's). Look: The thighs are the same size as your calf and the end is too round. Also, your mane is way too round, in reality it's quite like human hair. As for the crocodile, your neck is too narrow.



I was just trying to get the rounded shape of the lion's mane. Yes the lion's legs, especially the lioness and male need improvement. But then again I could improve the mane if I had good quality colored pencils. But I have very cheap ones so I wouldn't expect much improvement other than maybe some chest hair.

And yes in reality a crocodile's neck is larger but I was trying to get the proportion relative to the body right.


----------



## Boofy

As a frequent scribbler, I think these are great. I instantly know which animals I am looking at, and to me they aren't juvenile at all. That is all you need, really. You pay a great deal of attention to detail. The scales on your croc alone must have taken an age to draw. Really nice work!

Keep it up, we want to see more artwork from you :3


----------



## Justine

These are actually really great! Even if they're not realistic. 
Well I guess everyone has their opinion, but I do prefer realistic drawings. Anyway But if they're more children drawings, yes they are good. 
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## TKent

That's the great thing about art, there are so many different types/styles/approaches...something for everyone. I also love aboriginal art, it is really cool and a very distinct style, especially the animals. I thought about children's books right off the bat but there is lots that isn't for children. That said, I love realism as well


----------



## caters

My most recent drawing, fish swimming with a great white shark:


----------



## NashNash

You clearly love drawing and have your own unique style. The more you do the more you'love develop that style and improve, keep it up


----------



## allyson17white

You have an alright base. I would suggest practicing shading, however, it works wonders on the quality of an image.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

Draughtsmanship is an admirable quality in art, but I have always been far more moved by sincerity.



I love this picture. It has composition, tone, and anatomy problems, but there is one important thing that it is not lacking. Sincerity. Not only that, but it has love for the subject matter. The feel of a work is what's most important to me. When I looked at your animal drawings, I saw love and sincerity. And I like that very much. Thanks for sharing them and please continue to do so


----------



## SolitaryMagpie

caters said:


> Along with knitting I also draw animals. I am not a pro but I am pretty good all the same.
> 
> So here are my drawings:
> 
> Rattlesnake in strike position:
> View attachment 9442
> Momma said that I should make the snake thicker.
> 
> Alligator:
> View attachment 9443
> Momma said that I did pretty good with this one
> 
> Crocodile:
> View attachment 9444
> Momma said that it looks very similar to my alligator.
> 
> Lion pride:
> View attachment 9445
> The cub with an x over it is my first attempt at a lion cub. The second one with the rosettes is my second attempt.
> 
> Tiger:
> View attachment 9446
> Momma said that the body was a little long but I did a good job on the legs and stripes. I didn't know how long the body was compared to the total length and I tried to get all the stripes in without it being too crowded.



Hey! I love to knit, too. What do you like to make? I've only knit the  one jumper, but I've done a fair few bookmarks, hats and a scarf before.  I'm lefty but I learned from my Mum who's right-handed. I think it's  easier to find patterns for right-handers.

I'm a graphite artist and I usually draw human portraits. I'm not too good with animals.


----------

